# IUI in Nottingham - Care or Nurture?



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girls

Just wondering if anyone out there can help. 

I am currently waiting to have a Hy-Co-Sy in March and if this shows my tubes are open the consultant said he will refer us for IUI. My dh and I have decided that if this is the case we would go private as the waiting list for NHS treatment is so long (fed up of waiting for appointments etc).

So I am wondering if anyone has had any experience of IUI treatment at either Care or Nurture in Nottingham. My Dh and I are booked in to go on an open evening at both clinics but we currently have nothing to help us decide between the two (apart from cost - £100 cheaper at Nurture). I can't even get hold of results of IUI treatments at either clinic.  

Thanks in advance for any help you can give. 

Rach. x x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Rach,

Me and DH were going to go for private in Notts but decided we would wait for our turn with derby city general on the NHS,the waiting list was 9 months when we started so we should be going some time in june.

We decided to wait because the more private iui we had privately the less we were entitled to with the nhs so we are saving pennies if iui doesn't work.

A few months back i asked a similar question to you on this site and only one person said something about nurture but people couldn't say enough good things about care at notts.

If you have had the info packs from both they should give you the results of there treatments.

Anyway best of luck!!!!Iknow it's not easy waiting!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Smartie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello anyone know how much IUI cost in Belfast


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Rach,

I'm in Northampton, not Notts and i'm just doing first IUI at the General in Northampton. We still have to have some scans and sperm washing at CARE before the IUI at the General. They are great at CARE. We went to an open evening recently where the big bod for the whole group spoke. I was very impressed and wouldn't hesitate to use them for the whole treatment if we needed to.

Good luck,

Cathy


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks for the replys  . Going to info session at Care on 2nd March. Hope I like it!

Rach.


----------

